

Help HN: Tools for Remote Teamwork including Video, Chat, Screen Sharing? - menegattig

Please, we have 10 totally remote developers and we are strongly looking for tools (if possible, just 1) that allow us to have Video and Screen Sharing (and Remote Control) + Persistent Chat... Doesn&#x27;t matter if it&#x27;s expensive, I&#x27;m sure the productive gain pays off.
======
dylanhassinger
[http://sqwiggle.com/](http://sqwiggle.com/)

